# Lost pressure even after a full clean selecta deluxe



## gilesw (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello all. Our gaggia seems to have lost all pressure. We took it completely apart and it was badly scaled but we wire brushed the boiler and polycalled all the parts. The water runs but as soon as we re-add the group head valve, bit of rubber on a spring, it stops flowing. We thought may be the pump is defective in someway. Before we buy a new pump here's a video:-






Any ideas?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you removed the shower screen and the dispersion block behind it ? From the way the water is spraying about it looks as if there is something partially blocking it. Try removing and cleaning behind .


----------



## gilesw (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi El carajillo,

Yes all of that is removed. The valve is the last part in the chain to the boiler. I think I'm going to take the boiler apart again and check to see if there's a blockage in there, I was just wondering whether it could be the pump.

g.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you taken the group head valve apart for cleaning ? Take the complete valve out and try running the pump/machine without the valve assembly in place, see if you get a good flow. Valve faulty ? something in it, worn ?


----------



## gilesw (Nov 9, 2011)

So this selecta deluxe only has the one valve, the spring with the rubber bit. the rubber does have a slight ring mark on it, not sure if that's a problem. I've got into the boiler again and I'm giving it another clean. I'm going to get some heavy duty decalcifier and a dremmel today. Thing is I can't see any major reason why there would be a blockage


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

gilesw said:


> So this selecta deluxe only has the one valve, the spring with the rubber bit. the rubber does have a slight ring mark on it, not sure if that's a problem. I've got into the boiler again and I'm giving it another clean. I'm going to get some heavy duty decalcifier and a dremmel today. Thing is I can't see any major reason why there would be a blockage


Be very very careful with a heavy duty decalcifier as the gaggia boiler is made from aluminium so if you use a very strong solution of a commercial descaler you are likely to damage the boiler.

When you stripped it down did you by any chance remove the OPV and strip it down, assuming the Selecta has one, as when you reassembled it you may have set it too low, is any water being returned to the tank when the pump is running?


----------



## gilesw (Nov 9, 2011)

Righty, so i didn't really need a dremel in the end this decalcifier did the job, however I may just have found the problem. The backstory is that the machine slowly lost pressure and we took it apart to find it totally gunked up, however after the first clean we found the pressure was totally off. Thing is I've now found a mysterious part that was never put back into the machine after my gf took it apart first time. A rubber ball. I've found this thread:-

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/alt.coffee/TtEhV_3U-_E

Which might explain what it's used for. In the selecta deluxe that doesn't have the 3 way valve I think it sits in part 7:-

http://www.partsguru.com/user/Parts%20dagram%20ER0182_Rev01.pdf

this is just a guess at the moment as my gf can't remember where it went..


----------



## gilesw (Nov 9, 2011)

oops I think it's part 28 that it's supposed to fit in.


----------



## gilesw (Nov 9, 2011)

nope 7 was right after all, just needed to tighten up the tube to stop it leaking, we have pressure!! I wish I had a full parts manual for the selecta deluxe..


----------

